# Peanut M & M's



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

Conducted a _very scientific *lol *_ test on the shelf life of Peanut M & M's. Doing my normal rotation of food I have stored, I found a bag of M & M's that I had missed before. 
_______________________________________________________

Side note: I try to store comfort type items also, they are just as important (if not more important) than all the beans and rice combined. It is a very big physiological boost and not limited to just kids. Having something that is "normal" helps with the mindset while you are in the middle of some type of emergency situation. Figuring out what to store can be tricky, I go more for the hard candy and things like that. I looked at some candy bars and their expiration dates are only months ahead of us, I wanted something that would last a bit longer.
_______________________________________________________
Back to the "test". Found the bag and the date on it read, "Best if used by 10/15/2010". We have passed that date by a few weeks

I carefully opened the package (used the scissors in the junk drawer) and inspected it for any obvious signs of problems, everything looked and smelled OK,

I then gathered my expert team of testing personnel (my son had his buddies over, they were playing video games, all over 18 BTW) and then the biggest expert I have on such matters (my wife Mrs. Pitt)

I carefully rationed out very specific portions for everyone (all involved grabbed a handful)

They all carefully tasted each piece and dissected each for flavor, texture and aroma (they all through the handful in their mouths)

I asked for very detailed evaluations on each of the test parameters ( they all asked for more, my wife said give me the darn bag)

So the test results are in (the bag is empty) we are all still alive and no one got sick!

_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Now that my "official" test results are in, here is the real data, they were all edible, the only thing I could comment on is that they did taste slightly off, not bad, but you could tell that they were older. So that concludes my test.

Recommendation: Yes, you can eat 5 year old M & M's and live assuming you don't have any peanut issues. I will rotate them on a more consistent basis, but this did give me an opportunity to try this out. I hope everyone enjoyed the testing procedure.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Now that's what the Prepper Forum is all about! Excellent Sir!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Old peanuts tend to turn blue, so be careful. How were they stored? Just in a candy bag or in another bag? I think the oxygen would have something to do with it tasting off, stale.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the report, But Dirk, do you have any tests scheduled on Twinkies?


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

They were stored in the bag they came in, and that bag was in a plastic container. No absorbers, no anything, and all of it is stored in the garage. All the colors were fine no issues there. Also I should say they were not stale, just tasted a bit off, that's the best way I can describe it.

Twinkies are another issue, I don't have any of those stored! :glee:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What would you guess was the max temperature they were exposed to???


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

paraquack said:


> What would you guess was the max temperature they were exposed to???


I am GUESSING here, maybe 80 degrees tops, and that is a just a guess


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am going to test my Jack Danials tonight. It's been in the cabinet for week. Boy.....sure hope it's still good.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I think I will test some cold beer I have, just to make sure it's cold enough!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Little known fact, the candy coating on M&M's is the same stuff they use on armored military vehicles. Of course they only use green for obvious reasons. Plus it tastes the best.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

I stored some chocolate with oxygen absorbers in a vacuum sealer last year. Going to try it out in another year or so, way past expiration. My previous experience suggests old chocolate, especially if it ever got hot, gets powdery and not as satisfactory.

Just in case, we have a bunch of MRE chocolate brownies. Because, CHOCOLATE.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

With Peanut M&Ms you have a couple of factors that might come close to cancelling out on the "good" side.
Peanuts contain natural oils that will go rancid after a short exposure to air.
M&Ms are chocolate (well nearly so) and it contains oil that will go rancid.
Chocolate oxidises and turns to a white powder when exposed to air.
M&Ms are coated with a sugar shell that contains wax. This is more or less effective in sealing the chocolate and nut inside. It also protects against melting in moderately warm environments. The sugar is water soluble so high humidity is not good for it. It should keep longer than chocolate or peanuts as long as it is in its original wrapper (DHT added as a preservative) and under 100F. The wrapper will protect it from humidity as long as water doesn't condense on it.

M&Ms were invented as a joint venture between Mars and Hershey in 1941 and were an instant success when they were introduced to the general public. In 1942 most of the 200,000 pounds of M&Ms produced each week went to the military as the chocolate would not melt and leave a mess behind. The myth was that M&Ms were invented for the GIs to use but it was really a commercial ventures that was helped along by the military - like so many other products.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

Spice said:


> I stored some chocolate with oxygen absorbers in a vacuum sealer last year. Going to try it out in another year or so, way past expiration. My previous experience suggests old chocolate, especially if it ever got hot, gets powdery and not as satisfactory.
> 
> Just in case, we have a bunch of MRE chocolate brownies. Because, CHOCOLATE.


You had me at chocolate.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Best prepper related post on here in weeks. Somebody better make this man a moderator!!!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Found an MRE that was 5 years past expiration. Everything inside was still good. Well, I didn't get sick anyway. Had Peanut M&Ms, they were fine. Crushed, but fine.


----------

